# CBT and Mikes Tapes



## djhugos (Dec 5, 2007)

I just had a question about using CBT and Mikes tapes. The last month has been really stressful. My IBS related anxiety came back with a vengance after I had an anxiety attack on a four hour flight. I have been stressed out ever since. Last week was particularly bad. I started to feel really down about the whole thing, as I was having anxiety over short trips to the store. Even thoughts of being in car/store triggered gas and cramping. I hadn't felt that way in years.I bought a book (Feeling Good by David Burns) to help me get out of my depressed state of mind. I also restarted Mikes tapes (I had gotten to about day 35 the first time around), I am now on Day 17. I read in an earlier post that CBT and Mikes tapes should not mix. Dr. Burn's book is basically do it yourself CBT (writing down and challenging negative thoughts is one component). I have begun to feel a bit better. I'd like to continue both things as I think they are both helping (Mikes tapes with anxiety and CBT with the mild depression). Any thoughts?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi and welcome to the forum!In reply to your question - CBT works by consciously thinking of IBS and its symptoms, while hypnotherapy works through the subconscious mind to take you away from thinking about IBS at all - so yes, they are sort of at odds with how they work. Both are effective methods, CBT requires effort on your part, while Mike's sessions require only listening, and that is all. However, for myself, as a person who did Mike's program and still at the same time, I was still on this BB, and thinking about IBS, I can only say that what may happen is that the onset of the "automatic" type of mind-body connection improvements that is seen with Mike's sessions may be delayed in coming. I sort of delayed my own progress by actively thinking about IBS and questioning the process. Once I let go of it, I began to improve. I don't think that doing both methods at the same time will "hurt" you, but your results MIGHT be slowed somewhat because your subconscious is working to remove the thoughts, and the CBT is actively bringing them to the forefront.Only you know what is best for you - if you are getting some immediate help by doing the CBT at the same time, then go for it - you may be able to incorporate this into your sessions - such as making a positive affirmation - "when I do think of my IBS symptoms, I will be making them decrease" or something similar, when you do Mike's sessions - and you are right, Mike's CDs are developed especially for the anxiety that accompanies IBS - as a result of feeling better, and of not having to live with IBS, the depression usually lifts as well. But of course, general depression disorder is NOT a condition addressed in the IBS program - only as it relates to living with IBS.The bottom line is do whatever you feel is best for you - but be aware that there is a possibility of the delay - but this doesnt mean that it will necessarily happen with you or that the CD sessions wont work at all.Take care and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------

